# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  RoomAlive, augmented, magical entertainment experience, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/roomalive

----------


## Airicist

RoomAlive: Magical Experiences Enabled by Scalable, Adaptive Projector-Camera Units 

 Published on Oct 5, 2014




> RoomAlive is a proof-of-concept prototype that transforms any room into an immersive, augmented entertainment experience. Our system enables new interactive projection mapping experiences that dynamically adapts content to any room. Users can touch, shoot, stomp, dodge and steer projected content that seamlessly co-exists with their existing physical environment. The basic building blocks of RoomAlive are projector-depth camera units, which can be combined through a scalable, distributed framework. The projector-depth camera units are individually auto-calibrating, self-localizing, and create a unified model of the room with no user intervention. We investigate the design space of gaming experiences that are possible with RoomAlive and explore methods for dynamically mapping content based on room layout and user position. Finally we showcase four experience prototypes that demonstrate the novel interactive experiences that are possible with RoomAlive and discuss the design challenges of adapting any game to any room.

----------


## Airicist

RoomAlive: The Other Resident 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Having made its debut at UIST 2014, RoomAlive uses multiple projectors to adapt interactive content that makes use of all of a room’s walls. Using RoomAlive’s capabilities, Microsoft researchers and summer intern Julian Kantor from the University of Southern California, have developed a video that is as frightening as it as inventive.

----------


## Airicist

RoomAlive: magical experiences enabled by scalable, adaptive projector-camera Units

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> RoomAlive is a proof-of-concept prototype that transforms any room into an immersive, augmented entertainment experience. Our system enables new interactive projection mapping experiences that dynamically adapts content to any room. Users can touch, shoot, stomp, dodge and steer projected content that seamlessly co-exists with their existing physical environment. The basic building blocks of RoomAlive are projector-depth camera units, which can be combined through a scalable, distributed framework. The projector-depth camera units are individually auto-calibrating, self-localizing, and create a unified model of the room with no user intervention. We investigate the design space of gaming experiences that are possible with RoomAlive and explore methods for dynamically mapping content based on room layout and user position. Finally we showcase four experience prototypes that demonstrate the novel interactive experiences that are possible with RoomAlive and discuss the design challenges of adapting any game to any room.

----------

